

Canonical is not interested in the Linux kernel   - riffraff
http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2168086/canonical-linux-kernel

======
mansr
The kernel shipped with Ubuntu has hundreds of patches. They simply don't
bother sending them upstream. Whether this is because they don't care, because
they know they are poor quality and would be rejected, or because they want to
"differentiate" I do not know.

------
blibble
and this is a problem why?

------
lhnn
Red Hat's Scott Crenshaw is a jerk. I guess since money is involved, RH feels
the need to turn to negative campaigning.

RH: MS contributes more to the kernel than Canonical! psh!

Canonical: True. The work on the kernel was already good; our focus is
usability. Besides, RH uses a lot of our technologies, such as our cloud and
init tools.

RH: Whatever. Call back when you give a damn about the kernel.

Canonical: _facepalm_

~~~
gatlin
I think a lot of people don't realize that Canonical is working on another
important part of free software: appealing to the majority of users. With
limited resources and time it's good to have different players focusing on
different things.

